

Why People don't take Public Transport - an economic analysis - rmc
http://www.uwgb.edu/dutchs/PSEUDOSC/MassTransit.HTM

======
darkarmani
The time/value calculation doesn't apply like illustrated if you can work on
the bus or train. Or even if you can't do a full amount of work, you can
discount the hourly rate by how useful the time is to you (reading emails,
reading a book, etc).

